# Buying a car in Sharjah or Abu Dhabi



## newdubaimover (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi All,

So I have heard some people suggest you can get a much better bargain on used cars if you head to Sharjah or Abu Dhabi... 

Wondering if people who have experience of this can confirm: 


If there really are substantial savings to be had from doing this?

What the process is like bringing it back and registering it in Dubai?

How would this work if you were planning on doing a finance agreement?

If there are any other unexpected things to be considered about this plan?

Appreciate anyone's input or thoughts.

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Depends a bit on whether you are planning to buy an approved used car from the official dealer or from a small dealer or private seller.
Take a drive around Mussafah (AD) or Sharjah industrial area before considering buying a car from a small dealer - you will find lots of back street accident repair centres that specialise in cut and shuts and extreme makeovers of flood damaged or tatty cars.
To be fair, these type of places exist in Dubai as well.
It can be a bit of a minefield buying a secondhand car here!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Depends a bit on whether you are planning to buy an approved used car from the official dealer or from a small dealer or private seller.
> Take a drive around Mussafah (AD) or Sharjah industrial area before considering buying a car from a small dealer - you will find lots of back street accident repair centres that specialise in cut and shuts and extreme makeovers of flood damaged or tatty cars.
> To be fair, these type of places exist in Dubai as well.
> ...


If you go to Mussafah then, yeah, you're asking for it really lol.

There are other dealers than just the main brand dealerships. Second hand dealers like the ones in Abu Dhabi Motor World in Al Shamkha. They have clean spaces and the cars are brand new, older models or used. I am not very familiar with the sharjah car scene unfortunately.

There is a service on the police website where you can enter a car chassis number and it tells you if the car has ever been in any accident. This allows you to check any car you buy from any source if you have doubts.

You can also buy cars from private sellers who post on Dubizzle (I have sold a car this way). Some will provide you with full service history and at least that way you know where the car has been fixed.

Registering any car: as long as you have the paperwork, insurance, any required documents, you go to the traffic police and register it to receive the new registration card and plates if you are switching the number. You can then put them on the car and drive it back. 
If you want the car to come to you, you will have to pay to tow the car, or if a private seller, agree with them to bring the car to you to switch ownership. They have to pass inspection first and you will be told if there are any issues to be dealt with. You should have the car inspected with the seller present before you purchase the car. You can do this at many service centers at the large Adnoc stations.

Banks have slightly different terms for loans on used cars but it is similar process to when buying a new car.

You should know what you are looking for though, cause there are sooooo many cars in the market. @Stevesolar Minefield it is!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I always found Dubai to be cheaper for used cars and with more choice available (dubizzle being the main source I've used) sellers are competing in a busy market, they're often keen to do a deal so you buy their car rather than one of the other 37 same cars listed for sale.. 

I don't know much about used dealer prices I'm now on car number 8 bought privately from dubizzle.. If you're a little bit aware mechanically you can often haggle on minor issues to get a low price, fix it cheaply and sell the car on after 6-12 months for more than you paid for it. Financially much better than renting (unless you buy a Jeep 🙄).


----------

